# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Golden State 9:30 CSN-CHI/NBA TVLP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Golden State 9:30 CSN-CHI/NBA TV*

<center>*California, Here We Come* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (3-2) (0-1 on road) @ Golden State Warriors (4-3) (2-1 at home) 









The Arena in Oakland, Oakland, California, Monday November 14th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ Golden State Warriors 9:30pm CSN-CHI/NBA TV*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*UCLA-6'3-DAVIS <> Michigan State-6'6-RICHARDSON <> Duke-6'9-DUNLEAVY <> Notre Dame-6'11-MURPHY <> Colgate-6'10-FOYLE*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SWEETNEY <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'1-FISHER <> 6'6-PIETRUS <> 6'10-TAFT <> 6'11-CABARKAPA*


*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*WARRIORS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 37,8</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Richardson 39,1</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich 18</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Richardson 20,4</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 10,2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Murphy 8,7</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 7,5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Davis 8,5</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 1,75</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Davis 1,83</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney 1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Foyle 1,86</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Harrington .625</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Pietrus .490</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich .563</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Fisher .550</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*ndistops*







</center>


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

I really don't understand what could possibly be the advantage
of starting songaila over othella.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We either lose this game or we win, close. 

Duhon DNP in last game. The team should not commit 26 t/o again.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 99
Warriors 96

some inspiring play out of noc tonight....


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I really don't like playing the same opponent twice in 1 week. Our defeat of the them is still fresh in their heads and should make things even harder. This team is tough and I doubt they shoot the ball worse than last game. A win here would be fantastic, but I don't see it happening.

Bulls - 90
Warriors 96


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, i predicted a loss for this game in one of the prediction threads.

would love to be wrong.


*game preview*

_OAKLAND, California (Ticker) -- The Golden State Warriors have a chance to get even Monday night when they host the Chicago Bulls, who are beginning a six-game road trip. 

Five days ago in Chicago, Golden State suffered an 85-84 loss that was not without some controversy. The Warriors, who wasted a double-digit lead, had a chance to win in the final seconds, but Jason Richardson had his drive smothered by Tyson Chandler. 

There was contact between Richardson and the 7-1 Chandler but no call. Richardson and Warriors coach Mike Montgomery argued on the court and were fined a combined $45,000 by the NBA. 

Golden State bounced back with an 86-84 home victory over New York on Friday but absorbed a 101-86 setback at Phoenix on Saturday, completing a stretch of four games in five nights. The Warriors have been held to 86 points or less in five of their seven games. 

The Bulls have been living dangerously. Their first four games were decided either in overtime or by one point before Saturday's 103-98 home win over Utah. 

Kirk Hinrich had 21 points and 11 assists to lead Chicago, which did not win its third game last season until December 8. The point guard had 23 points and six assists in the win over Golden State. 

On their road swing, the Bulls will play six games in 13 days. They also face Portland, Seattle and the Los Angeles Lakers before returning home for Thanksgiving, then taking a two-day swing though San Antonio and Houston. 

The Bulls also have a six-game road trip in February. They lost here last year and have dropped six in a row in the Bay Area since the 1997-98 season, Michael Jordan's last with the club._


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This should be a tough game, I'm not counting on a win, but hopefully they surprise me.
It'd be nice to kick off the 6 game road trip with a win.

I'm still not convinced on our starting lineup, I think Deng should be in there, and possibly a replacement for Songaila.
I guess we can give them more then 5 games to sort it out, try to develop some consistency.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Warriors 98
Bulls 85

Not the trip start we were looking for....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Warriors 96
Bulls 89


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm going the other way on this one...

Bulls - 98
Warriors - 92

I'm going to take a big game from Tyson, he tends to pick it up every other game lately and he only had a few points against Utah.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Would it really have been that hard for richardson to tuck in his shirt...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Noooooo, my tagline lost...

I'm going to say that this game is a 99-97 Bulls win.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Should be a tougher game, they will be keen for revenge!
I wish deng would start and still not sure about songalia either!
Also does anyone know if there are any live online audio streams of the game?
Cheers guys
GO BULLS!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls loose


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Bulls rev up the defense this game and hinrich continues his hot shooting... Sweets comes in to give us a lift off the bench with 14 & 9

BULLS - 96
Warriors - 88

bulls are in control the entire game... first game where it doesn't go to the last second


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> Bulls loose



Ah, that's good to hear. I hate when they play tense.

:biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ah, that's good to hear. I hate when they play tense.
> 
> :biggrin:


 "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jnrjr79 again."


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Games become very irritating to watch when there's a foul on every play.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich's shot a little off to start out, but he looks alright otherwise.
The crowd in Oakland seems to hate Dunleavy.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

GS	5:00	Technical foul on Coach
CHI	5:00	Kirk Hinrich made Technical Free Throw

What was the Warrior coach T'd up for?


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

were is gordon


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ACT_THE_FOOL said:


> were is gordon


He just checked in......


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Guards not shooting it well.....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ndistops said:


> GS	5:00	Technical foul on Coach
> CHI	5:00	Kirk Hinrich made Technical Free Throw
> 
> What was the Warrior coach T'd up for?


Arguing with the refs after a non-call.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

8 offensive rebounds in the qtr and we couldn't accomplish jack with those extra opportunities. Our big men are soft.

And what does Skiles have against giving Ben the ball? It's so pointless to see him run around screens.

23-18 Warriors


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

With all the fouls and missed FT's it's amazing we're only down 5 after one. Geez that was ugly just to watch on Gamecast.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

10 posessions in the first quarter with ben in the game. The only shot he got was a 29 footer to beat the buzzer at the end of the quarter......


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ah, that's good to hear. I hate when they play tense.
> 
> :biggrin:


Sorry, English second language 

But, seriously we have no chances to pull this one. I hate JK 

P.S Oh brother..., I hope I am wrong.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That may have been the shadiest conversation I've ever heard.

Red Kerr: *creepy voice* This is the first time I've ever seen Biedrins..
Dore: He came over here looking for you earlier..

Now why the hell would Biedrins be looking for Johnny Red Kerr?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The announcers on NBATV are total Golden State homers.

Kirk needs to hit a damn shot.

Ben needs to keep shooting.

Ball movement and penetration is good.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wow!!!!!!!that's a very winnable game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Too.....many......stupid......fouls.

And our guards need to wake-up. Duhon/Kirk a combined 1-10. Missing wide open shots.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

larry brown's defense starting to show,33 sec left knicks will win it,second in the road,allowing only 60 points!!!!!!!!!!! :dead:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm surprised we don't work harder to get Gordon open, at least get him a couple open jumpers here and there.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

malik in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm hearing rumors Tim Thomas is dead, can anyone confirm? :dead: 

Wow, do they take a lot of 3's, that and fastbreaks seems to be their whole offense, but they still score.

Been a fun game to watch so far, but there has definately been some sloppiness. Stop the Offensive Fouls!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Guards are 2-14


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's playing way too passive right now.

Tyson = worst dribbler in the league?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How did Malik Allen miss that offensive board?
It about fell on his head.


Nocioni with the layup and the foul, seems to be one of the few playing tough right now.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I guess Skiles is waiting for the season first blowout game to use Tim Thomas....


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben's playing way too passive right now.


I blame our coaching staff for that. He wasn't that way last year, and he didn't get that way without someone telling him to stop shooting so much.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our SFs(Deng&Noce) pretty much carrying us so far.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Both teams in the bonus halfway through the 2nd quarter.

Translation: ACC refs.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are shooting 36% yet we are down by just 3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice charge drawn by Andres. Chandler needs to learn.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andres has done nothing but positive things in this game. I'm loving what he's doing


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Chapu with 12 points! Where the heck is this coming from?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great take right there by Nocioni.
Only one that looks good.


Kerr: "He took that huge step with his left hand."


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, Im glad I cant watch this one.....imagine following it with NBA.com play-by-play (Foul, Turnover, Foul, Turnover).


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noce looking great.

Shooting otherwise horrendous.

D looks pretty good.

Tyson needs to learn how to be active yet stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The shooting from our guards has been flat out pathetic. Ben/Kirk/Duhon 2-18 now.

Thank God for Noce.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It would be a blow out if Nocioni was not playing this well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The refs are being a bit quick with the whistle here. Are the Bulls being just careless? They are driving the ball down our throats...

The Bulls game has been just one pass and a jumper......


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

18 fouls on bulls!!!!!!!!and the half is not done yet


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls look like absolute ****.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Excellent ball rotation by the Warriors...... they've been alternating between driving inside and shooting from the arc...

airballs for the bulls...They need to clamp down.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

This is crap, the refs are blowing the whistle every time the Warriors have the ball. Seven-foul differential right now, 19-12.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Malik Allen is horrible.

and Deng's shot is horrible too. There is no rotation at all... it comes off his hand like a rocket.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Why not put Sweetney in there?
Oh thats right, Malik Allen has done nothing but positives all night.
Guy looks like [edit] corpse, with worse rebounding skills.

Its a bad idea to shoot exclusively jumpers in a game any time, but its even worse of an idea when you can't make one.

Horrible half, that was just [edit].


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

49-36.

Skiles has a migraine....

I think this type of half deserves an "atlanta hawks" talk


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We don't deserve to win this game. We're lucky the Warriors didn't begin playing until the 3 minute mark of the 2nd qtr.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How does Tim Thomas look worse than Malik Allen in practice? I mean, c'mon.... that was horrid.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We're shooting like crap....you gotta be there!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> We're shooting like crap....you gotta be there!!


Yea that's what I was thinking watching that commercial.
They should make sure **** like that doesn't play after performances like that.
Wow.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

This is awful:

Hinrich 1-8
Duhon 1-8
Gordon 1-5
Deng 3-9


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

ndistops said:


> This is crap, the refs are blowing the whistle every time the Warriors have the ball. Seven-foul differential right now, 19-12.


This has been the identity of the Warriors this season, oddly enough. Good defence, with an eye towards not letting their opponents shoot FTs. But weak defensive glass.

As of this morning, they ranked number 1 in points allowed per 100 possessions. 

http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/d_de.htm


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Halftime report, 
"This might be a go-to move for Tyson"
And they show him getting blocked by the bottom of the backboard.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> This is awful:
> 
> Hinrich 1-8
> Duhon 1-8
> ...


why the hell is duhon attempting 8 shots in the first place?!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I say we come back fast and furious in the third.

Get Ben going.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well that was awful.

:sour:


warriors homer announcers wish aloud these refs could call all their games. uh yeah. sigh.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Horrible finish to the half. The fouls are getting WAY out of hand. Combine that with 31% shooting, and we don't have a prayer to win. 

Still another half, but I wasn't optimistic about this game from the start. Warriors play a different level of defense on their home court.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Get Ben going.



Yea seriously, if Duhon's getting 8 shots in the half while only making one of them, something's definitely wrong.

They have to try and get Ben open, he just disappears sometimes out there, totally taken out of the game.

Speaking of totally taken out of the game, uh, when's Malik Allen's turn?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

And the worst part is, I can't go to bed because after the Bobcats game, I have "we're definitely coming back" syndrome. :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Get Ben going.


Is he willing to? He reminded me a little too much of the preseason Ben in this 1st half. Our inability to get him the ball aisde, even when he does get it u can see the hesitancy with every dribble.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

15/48, that's solid.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

kirk played like **** in the 1st half, he couldn't throw the ball into the ocean and it killed us. and you know something's wrong when duhon had more fga than ben gordon. :banghead:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> warriors homer announcers wish aloud these refs could call all their games. uh yeah. sigh.


Horrible, aren't they?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Foyle had 11 first half boards? 
I guess thats what happens when you shoot 0 for 1st half.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

7 seconds in and foul is called on the Bulls.

Let them freakin play.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We will need a Ben Gordon miracle this game.

HOW THE **** DO YOU SHOOT A 3 ON A FAST BREAK!!! Especially the way they are shooting.... Jesus.... everything is a jumpshot.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Have I mentioned how much I love the circus trip?

Darius Songaila actually made a good basketball play.

Unfortunately, it led to yet another clanked Duhon jumper.

This is ugggggggly.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Jesus. The Bulls need to adjust. If your shots aren't falling, perhaps you stop jacking threes and get some penetration to try to get to the line? It's not rocket science.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYYYYY KIRK MADE SHOT :banana: :banana: :clap:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon OUT :banana: :banana:

But Pargo in :curse: :banghead:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Jesus. The Bulls need to adjust. If your shots aren't falling, perhaps you stop jacking threes and get some penetration to try to get to the line? It's not rocket science.


No why would we do that, just keep firing those threes. Get Duhon another one, he's hot.
And put in Malik Allen while you're at it.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tell Duhon to stop shooting, and start driving. :banghead: 

HORRIBLE GAME!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

That's a good hook by Skiles. Duhon is flat-out scared to shoot right now.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls shooting 29 percent at the moment, Warriors 48 percent.

How about going to Sweets and Tyson in the paint for some shots? Pretty please?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what's wrong with skiles he pulls chris out and puts pargo in?we need offevse!!!!!!!!!!!!!where's ben?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What's kind of sad was towards the end of the Utah game, they were cutting the gap and our jumpers had gone cold (sound familiar?) so they started attacking the hoop, and it was the best they looked all game, sans the first quarter where they were on fire.
Duhon had some nice takes, Deng has always been a good slasher, etc

So why don't they catch on here?
It's not like we need Duhon shooting himself out of a rut.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

What a horrid first half...Nocioni is the only recognizable player out there...and maybe Sweetney but he didn't play at all in the 2nd quarter...

Everytime Chandler dribbles bad things happen...

I don't know what's Skiles evil mind thinking but Malik Allen? For the sake of the bull...you could put Tim Thomas in a wheelchair and he'd still be 10x a better player than Malik...

And Songaila is once again missing in action...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

ndistops said:


> How about going to Sweets and *Tyson* in the paint for some shots? Pretty please?


Hasn't this game been ugly enough?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> That's a good hook by Skiles. Duhon is flat-out scared to shoot right now.


:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

:laugh: @ the ads on the Warriors feed. It's all Victory Auto Wreckers / Peter Francis Geraci - caliber stuff. 

Isn't it primetime there? Where are the car and beer ads?

I am starting to think that whatever we're paying Songolia, it is way too much.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

That behind the back alley-oop by Baron was freaking awesome.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Get Darius out! And stop fouling!

Code: Stop breathing, the damn refs are gonna blow the whistle every time you do.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Any time I hear "Songaila _____" I know it's going to be something negative.
It could be "Ball goes out of bounce, Songaila reaches for it and helps a lady deliver a baby in the first row." And he'd probably drop it.


Skiles pulling a line change, doesn't seem to matter. Warriors putting on a dunk contest.
Pargo launching them up there, at least he can make them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We look so bad that I can't even get angry. I'm laughing at our patheticness.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

It's settled. Jannero Pargo is shooting every shot, the rest of the game.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I agree with VV, Bulls need to start penetrating or will be penetrated by someone
repeatedly again and again, like in old Dickey Simpson era. I hate JR, JK and TMac…we were so close back in 2001, damn it :

1.	Crawford
2.	TMac
3.	Artest
4.	Brand
5.	Miller

I do believe Jerry’s biggest mistake was hiring Tim F… cheap *******s


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Uh, so why has Sweetney been on the bench in favor of Songaila and Malik Allen?


Edit: Ok, might be cause he can't make a free throw..


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Is there any way we can all chip in and buy "Sweets" 15-18" of vertical leap for Christmas?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Tim Thomas sighting!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

CHI	4:38	Offensive Rebound by Michael Sweetney
GS	4:34	Shooting foul on Chris Taft
CHI	4:34	Michael Sweetney missed 1st of 2 Free Throws
CHI	4:34	Michael Sweetney missed 2nd of 2 Free Throws
CHI	4:34	Offensive Rebound by Othella Harrington
CHI	4:31	Luol Deng missed Jump Shot
GS	4:28	Defensive Rebound by Mickael Pietrus

*sigh*


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Ahhh! Tim Thomas sighting! So is this now officially deemed a blow out? Watch him go on a big scoring drive...


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Gordon, Hinrich, and Duhon are a combined 4-28.

We have a TT sighting.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tim Thomas IN the game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

We only have 4 more turnovers than GS. That's hard to believe.

What isn't hard to believe is the 24-16 foul differential against the Bulls. That happens every single damn game, seems like.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Is Tim Thomas too lazy to even bend over and pick up a ball that's rolling at him?
He looks like Roger Dorn in Major League.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I've had just about enough of this game... I'd rather rest up for an exam then watch this garbage.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Haha. This game is so awful, we have to amuse ourselves with Tim Thomas.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

What the hell is a "clear path" foul on Tim Thomas, and why is it a technical? Geez no wonder he never plays.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Is there any way we can all chip in and buy "Sweets" 15-18" of vertical leap for Christmas?


Such an endeavor is worth approximately 650,485 letters to Santa Claus. Come on, man...we don't wanna burn in hell.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Darkness (TT) finally gets on the board.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is the kind of game you expect on the circus trip (AT THE END OF IT!!!!!!!!!!).


Not at the beginning.

Duhon should be docked a games pay along with Tim THomas and Darius Foulalota. 

Malik Allen should be docked a season's pay for impersonating an NBA player.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

If we could maybe cut this to 12 before the end of the qtr., I'd be somewhat optimistic.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Frankensteiner said:


> If we could maybe cut this to 12 before the end of the qtr., I'd be somewhat optimistic.


But that's not going to happen.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay . . . five o-boards on one possession is all I can stand. 

See ya tomorrow, all!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Just gave up three offensive boards in a row. Let's dock the whole damn team a game's pay. This is ridiculous.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Okay . . . five o-boards on one possession is all I can stand.
> 
> See ya tomorrow, all!



This guy's smart, I'm heading there pretty quick myself.

I had most of my exams last week, but I think I'm going to go lay in bed and recreate them in my head instead of watching this garbage.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Has anyone made this joke yet?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

And oh yeah, Chandler is really proving he's an elite player.......playing like a post. Stand there and if someone runs into you we may get a foul. A post shoots better than him. Suck it up and prove Skiles was wrong (Chandler has no offensive capability comments). Right now, Skiles looks like a prophet.




It's official:


THIS GAME IS A WASH


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Derek Fisher is killing us. Who is guarding him? Ben is non-existent, and I'm getting sick of the way he is playing. He simply is not the player he was last year, and I'm tired of watching that crap.


The bulls just gave up 4 offensive rebounds on one possession.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

We've attempted 13 more shots yet have 19 less points.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Ben is non-existent, and I'm getting sick of the way he is playing. He simply is not the player he was last year, and I'm tired of watching that crap.
> .


 Yeah your right all Ben Gordon is doing is averaving one more point, rebound and almost 1 extra asst over last year, but i guess your right Ben has not improved at all.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

wait and watch a ben gordon's show in 4th q


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

I believe the Bulls are coming out of the huddle with a brave, new offensive play to start the quarter: a jumpshot.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah your right all Ben Gordon is doing is averaving one more point, rebound and almost 1 extra asst over last year, but i guess your right Ben has not improved at all.


I didn't say he hasn't improved. That isn't what I wrote. I said I don't like the way he's playing. And he does go through LONG LONG stretches of games where he is non-existent.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> This is the kind of game you expect on the circus trip (AT THE END OF IT!!!!!!!!!!).
> 
> 
> Not at the beginning.
> ...


:laugh: 

repped.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

What is Deng's season FT percentage?


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> What is Deng's season FT percentage?


It was 91% (20-22) coming into the game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

4 threes for Pargo...


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

pargo looks like a genius according to live update stats


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> I didn't say he hasn't improved. That isn't what I wrote. I said I don't like the way he's playing. And he does go through LONG LONG stretches of games where he is non-existent.


 Ben Gordon should have the ball in his hands thats when hes effective none of this comming off of screens garbage when Gordon is getting doubled and guarded by Golden States bigger and better defenders. Let HIM break them down.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

And game goes off.
Later guys.

Just try to shake it off, take an advil before you go to bed and drink a couple glasses of water.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> And game goes off.
> Later guys.
> 
> Just try to shake it off, take an advil before you go to bed and drink a couple glasses of water.


what's advil?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I thought the one thing I learned about this team over the first 5 games is that we can be in every game....this game showed me we cant....


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the thing. Golden State is up 21 points with 3 minutes to go and their STARTERS are still in the game. Golden State is a good team but come playoff time (if they make it) their THIN bench will be their downfall. 

I'm also getting tired of all these other teams shooting 10 to 15 more free throws than us every D**N game! Refs need to start calling it both freaking ways!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Here's the thing. Golden State is up 21 points with 3 minutes to go and their STARTERS are still in the game. Golden State is a good team but come playoff time (if they make it) their THIN bench will be their downfall.
> 
> I'm also getting tired of all these other teams shooting 10 to 15 more free throws than us every D**N game! Refs need to start calling it both freaking ways!


Dude whenever you have Nocioni and Chandler starting your automatically giving the other team 10 extra free throws.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> what's advil?


I think its an american brand of pain killer. Like Kleenex to tissue. Coke to cola. etc


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

mgolding said:


> I think its an american brand of pain killer. Like Kleenex to tissue. Coke to cola. etc


Like Tylenol... i think Greeks would be familiar with that


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Ben Gordon should have the ball in his hands thats when hes effective none of this comming off of screens garbage when Gordon is getting doubled and guarded by Golden States bigger and better defenders. Let HIM break them down.


I agree. He's not reggie ****in miller. Stop using him like that.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Maybe we needed this loss, hopefully this will make Skiles realize that the starting line up were using isn't working. This starting lineup either kills us in the begining of games or right after half time.

Today they had a decent start, but then Skiles called a stupid timeout for no reason that killed thier momentum with 5 minutes left to go in the first quarter and we were never able to get back on track.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Dude whenever you have Nocioni and Chandler starting your automatically giving the other team 10 extra free throws.


And on occasion......12 or 14.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Only the third Bulls game I've seen this year. Not enough bad things can be said about Hinrich, Duhon, and Gordon.

I keep seeing this great box scores but every time I watch the Bulls it looks like they are fighting for their life to get 80 points.

They still commit way too many turnovers and it seems like they rely on offensive rebounds for about half of their offense. 

Maybe I'm just bad luck.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Its time to change the way the bulls play offensively, you look at how much Deng has improved and you kind of wonder why it seems like hes just there for the spot up jump shot, Deng's inside game is solid and his ball handling skills are not bad at all. Duhon is looking like the same Duhon of old that can not hit an open shot to save his life. Songalia is a good off the bench player, Tim Thomas is better then Nocioni and Chandler and thats a fact so why the heck is he only playing 4 minutes a game?? Ben Gordon needs to start and handle the ball atleast 35% more then what they are letting him handle it. 

Your not going to win many games with only one starter (Hinrich) who can score in the beggining of games. 

Try out

PG-Gordon
SG-Hinrich
SF-Deng
PF-Sweets
C- Songalia/Chandler

Tim Thomas should definatley be the first option at PF or SF off the bench, There is no reason why Pargo cant be last years Gordon. I like this team alot but the roster management is really crappy right now.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its not time to hit the panic button.

But it may be time to leave pride and stubbornness at the door and play Tim Thomas a little more.

And start Deng while yer at it.

Man. Our "Big Little 3" shot 5-33 tonight?!??!??! CRAP!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its not time to hit the panic button.
> 
> But it may be time to leave pride and stubbornness at the door and play Tim Thomas a little more.
> 
> And start Deng while yer at it.


Agreed, its just so obvious how much better Thomas is over Chandler that Skiles cant continue to hold a grudge. If anything Skiles should punish Chandler for being so weak, I mean can the guy bring the ball once without it being knocked out of his hands by the other teams pointguards? 

Jeesh Tyson makes Earl Boykins look like Shaq.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Jeesh Tyson makes Earl Boykins look like Shaq.


The one thing Tyson can do is rebound.

Unfortunately, so far this year, that's the one thing he can do.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> The one thing Tyson can do is rebound.
> 
> Unfortunately, so far this year, that's the one thing he can do.


60 million dollar rebounder.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The morning papers are all basically reporting the same thing on the game:



> http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp
> 
> OAKLAND, Calif. — Losing by 18 points to a team you beat five days earlier isn’t that uncommon in the NBA. But the way the Bulls did it Monday night still irritated coach Scott Skiles 20 minutes later when he stepped out of the locker room and put his back to a hallway wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

When the team you beat previously was on the last game of a road trip on the back end of a traveling back to back, losing to that team when it is well rested shouldn't be much of a surprise.

Chicago in Chicago was down to GS in the first half, and GS wore down in the second half particularly with their shooting. Last night GS wasn't tired and didn't wear down in the second half.

Bulls thus far this season have benifitted tremendously from the scheduling. FOur of their first five opponents were on the back end of back to backs. The Bulls were competitive in all those games. Last night they played their first game since the season against a well rested opponent. After Thanksgiving the Bulls play their first back to back of the season against San ANtonio and Houston. Bulls most likely will lose both games. The Houston game may get ugly becuase the Bulls match up poorly against Houston's size with TMac, Yao, Swift and Howard.

Bulls are largely now a jump shooting team. They had good ball movment through the 1st quarter and a half, which got them some good looks, but since a foul prone Sweetney is their own real post presense, if their shots don't fall, the Bulls will be in trouble. When Chandler gets in foul trouble the Bulls are also and exceptionally small jump shooting team.

Based on the scheduling and some troubling trends I've watched, I won't be surprised if the Bulls pick is a better pick than the Knicks pick next June


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ztect said:


> When the team you beat previously was on the last game of a road trip on the back end of a traveling back to back, losing to that team when it is well rested shouldn't be much of a surprise.
> 
> Chicago in Chicago was down to GS in the first half, and GS wore down in the second half particularly with their shooting. Last night GS wasn't tired and didn't wear down in the second half.
> 
> ...


Now there's a ray of sunshine to start the morning.

Unfortunately it may well be the cold light of reality.

One thing I'll say is that Duhon and Kirk had taken then penetration efforts to a higher level so far this year, and they appear to have forgotten (or been unable) to do that tonight. So I'd say we are at least trying to deal with the problem as best we can.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

one odd tidbit of information that i heard on the warriors feed was that the bulls game plan was to "leave" mike dunleavy. 

then of course he has his best game of the season, starting out on fire. but then it appeared they adjusted.

skiles may think the team quit in the third - but what about the initial game plan guy?

isn't it inevitable that the minute you "leave" a guy, the guy starts to hit? what does the law of averages say?

so that didn't sound like a smart plan to me.

i think it may be time for coach to rethink the starting lineup. is it too much pressure on songaila at the start of games that isn't allowing him to play up to his capacity? could we please start deng? 

also - did the chicago announcers say why kirk had his right calf/shin wrapped heavily? looked like there was protective padding on the right shin. just wondering.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

What a crappy game. The closing minutes of the 1st half really gave this game away, and the momentum shift killed us. Golden State was just better, plain and simple. They played great defense and just frustrated every Bull, except Nocioni who played great. Jason Richardson was running circles around us. Time to forget about this game and move on. I'm content splitting the season series with the Warriors 1-1, knowing that they're a good team and probably playoff bound. We have a winnable game tomorrow in Portland...as long as we shoot better than 31% (ugh!) we'll be right in that one.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Now there's a ray of sunshine to start the morning.
> 
> Unfortunately it may well be the cold light of reality.
> 
> One thing I'll say is that Duhon and Kirk had taken then penetration efforts to a higher level so far this year, and they appear to have forgotten (or been unable) to do that tonight. So I'd say we are at least trying to deal with the problem as best we can.


isn't it wierd though, for a hard-nosed defensive team, we're probably one of the weakest finishers in the paint. i always come here and see people complain about free throw shooting disparity. but when i watch the games any guard that drives in the paint puts up a floater. any time our bigs shoot it's a baby hook or fade away. once in awhile deng goes up strong, or kirk can draw contact, or tyson runs into somebody. but it's not consistent. a jumpshooting team w/o someone who can get cheap points = a season w/ lots of ups and downs.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

We need a new big NOW. Songalia hasn't done JACK all season long and Thomas and Chandler were never much to begin with. Sweetney as the sole post presence won't cut it.

-Z-


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I think Skiles is one of our best assets.

Perhaps Skiles felt they had to double team JRICH, who was abusing whoever was guarding him, or the ultra-quick Baron Davis. When you have that many offensive weapons on the team, someone is going to be open.

His approach can be somewhat frustrating from a "my way or the highway" perspective, but he's making the most from the assets he's given, IMO, save Thomas which is a difficult ethical dilemma for the team. 

If you hire a coach like Skiles, you should only acquire players that will fit into his system.

While I feel Thomas would help the team, its hard to figure out if playing him would adversely affect the spirit of the club.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

I attended the game and it was quite obvious that the Bulls were outmatched athletically. They were slower and/or weaker than the Warriors at every position. I know it was one game but the only 2 guys who seemed like they had any basketball IQ was Deng and Sweets. If Sweets had some athleticism he'd be dangerous. Nocioni is also crafty but a lot less athletic than I thought. Songaila seems lost, scared or just doesn't care.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

thanks for the mini recap. warriors were out for revenge, no ifs ands or buts.

i think skiles needs to bring songaila off the bench. i have a feeling the change would be remarkable. he seems like he is playing way outside himself right now. he's a good player. but not the number one on offense to start the games type of good player. he does look lost and increasingly frustrated. 

too bad you had to witness the guards stinkin' it up like that. i could smell it from here!

on to portland.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> one odd tidbit of information that i heard on the warriors feed was that the bulls game plan was to "leave" mike dunleavy.
> 
> then of course he has his best game of the season, starting out on fire. but then it appeared they adjusted.
> 
> ...


To be fair, Mike Dunleavy has been absolutely atrocious so far this season. He was completely off target and forcing shots. Before yesterday, his best outing by far was a 4-11 shooting night. If I were Skiles, I would have wanted to force MDjr to hit some shots too. Better him than any of the Warriors' other perimeter players (though Richardson went off regardless - semi-OT I think he's on the cusp of being a real star. His offensive game is super-versatile now).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Good news is that at least we had opportunities. Our atrocious shooting from the guard corps could be attributed to GS, but even good defense doesn't account for 5-33 from your three main guards. Ultimately I'm hoping this was "one of those games" that causes our club to come together and make smarter decisions. 

I also have been unimpressed with Songaila as a starter, or even in general. Wouldn't mind seeing Noc and Deng start at the two forward positions, bringing Sweetney off the bench and playing a sort of three man rotation on the Forwards like we do on the guards. Biggest problem with that is that we give up even more size. Maybe TT in either the SF or PF position some? Sounds like he's not going to see any time, which is a shame.

I agree, BTW, with *anorexorcist!* that we need a big banging body on the inside. I like Tyson, but he needs an AD, or and Eddy, or even a more present Sweetney in order to be at his best. He needs to be the roaming patrol in the paint while the other big lays a nice big body on the opposition's big men.


----------



## BetteDavisEyes (Nov 14, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> One thing I'll say is that Duhon and Kirk had taken then penetration efforts to a higher level so far this year


Hear hear. With the obvious exception of last night, I'm with you on that one. Let's hope this isn't a trend.


----------

